# List of low fat kibble



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking for a list of lowfat dry kibble. (Not the grocery store crap but high quality kibble) Oh and where to find Coupons.

Thanks


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

What percentage do you want it to be under? Canine caviar lamb, California naturals is quite low, Natural balance..

What is the reason for it being low fat? Most low fat dog foods are quite low in meat, also.. I'd recommend adding cooked defatted, drained meat as a topper to increase meat content.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think a lot of the senior dog foods are lower in fat. That might be a good starting point.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with Mollywoppy for sure! My dogs have done and still do occasionally wellness core reduced fat. have had no problems on this one! My one dog over the course of a couple years went from 88 lbs. down to 72 lbs with also reducing regular foods as well! Shes my chocolate lab!Yeah Roxi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

The Wellness Core Reduced Fat is probably the best in that it has a decent protein level compared to many other reduced fat kibbles.

That said, I'm not a fan of reduced fat kibbles. Unlike humans, dogs utilize fat well and need it for good coat and skin as well as energy. I've seen more dogs have problems losing weight on kibble with high carbohydrates (meaning lower protein and fat) than I do with foods that have a moderate protein and fat level. 

If you're looking for a low fat food for weight loss, I'd suggest instead looking for a moderately balanced kibble; control the calories; and exercise. If you need lower fat for some other reason, then that's a different story.

I have a senior golden who is only mildly active. He has no trouble maintaining a good weight on kibbles with fat in the 15-18% range. Any lower than that and I see real differences in his coat and skin.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If you are worried about weight loss....I've found that just feeding less of a normal, high quality food works wonders.

Also, canned food is typically lower in fat and calories than kibble. Plus the added moisture is good for dogs.


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Caty M said:


> What is the reason for it being low fat?


Unfortunately my dog is about 11-12lbs overweight. We tried cutting back on her kibble but she kept gaining. Her thyroid has been tested and that came back fine. She gets regular exercise. The vet has now suggested we try a low fat kibble atleast to see if it helps. She has had some back issues in the past before she put on the weight and the vet feels its very important to get the excess weight off before it causes more problems on her back.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

APBTlove said:


> Unfortunately my dog is about 11-12lbs overweight. We tried cutting back on her kibble but she kept gaining. Her thyroid has been tested and that came back fine. She gets regular exercise. The vet has now suggested we try a low fat kibble atleast to see if it helps. She has had some back issues in the past before she put on the weight and the vet feels its very important to get the excess weight off before it causes more problems on her back.


Try cutting back her regular food even more than you were. Its all a matter of finding the perfect amount of food that she can lose weight on, and then SLOWLY adding more food in to find a maintenance level. 

How much does she weight and how much are you feeding her?


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> The Wellness Core Reduced Fat is probably the best in that it has a decent protein level compared to many other reduced fat kibbles.
> 
> That said, I'm not a fan of reduced fat kibbles. Unlike humans, dogs utilize fat well and need it for good coat and skin as well as energy. I've seen more dogs have problems losing weight on kibble with high carbohydrates (meaning lower protein and fat) than I do with foods that have a moderate protein and fat level.
> 
> ...



Wellness core is one that has been suggested to me that I am looking into. I've actually got some coupons for that one. I've considered California Natural. We've used it in the past and all the dogs did great on it.


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Try cutting back her regular food even more than you were. Its all a matter of finding the perfect amount of food that she can lose weight on, and then SLOWLY adding more food in to find a maintenance level.
> 
> How much does she weight and how much are you feeding her?


I just weighed her 33lbs today. Vet wants her to be no more than 22lbs. I was feeding 1 1/2 cups as the bag suggested. Now she is between 3/4 cup and a Cup. So not quite a cup. And ofcourse now the vet has suggested a low fat diet. Atleast until we get her back down to a healthy weight


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

The only low fat food I would feed is wellness core reduced fat, since its still high protein, grain free and is great for dogs who need extra help losing weight. 
How much exercise is the dog getting?


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> The only low fat food I would feed is wellness core reduced fat, since its still high protein, grain free and is great for dogs who need extra help losing weight.
> How much exercise is the dog getting?


Around 1 mile a day. 2 if we are lucky. When she was younger we would do 3 to 4 miles a day. All that ended when I got pregnant and put on bedrest for essentially the entire pregnancy. We've never made it back up to 4. We're getting there is just hasn't happened.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I would put her back to 1/2-3/4. If she acts starving you can give her canned green beans to make up the difference-super low calories but they fill you up. Low fat is actually a really bad way to go for the most part because carbs will spike the blood sugar and then crash... leaving your dog more hungry. The lower the protein and fat, the higher the carbs, and carbs are bad for dogs. Another good thing to do is add water to the kibble to add bulk to the meal.

Increase the exercise by a half hour per day, also!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

walking is just one thing you can do, but there are many other outlets that will work your dog and put little work on you 

Flirt poles, laser pointers, spring poles, hide and seek with treats (making her scent the treats often with often get them panting).

Like others have said... cutting back a substantial amount will decrease the weight of the dog, it's just simple math, more caloric expenditure than intake = weight loss.
Can you post a stacked picture of your dog? I'm curious about this 10lb weight loss that your vet wants to see.
What is the breed and how old?


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Tobi said:


> walking is just one thing you can do, but there are many other outlets that will work your dog and put little work on you
> 
> Flirt poles, laser pointers, spring poles, hide and seek with treats (making her scent the treats often with often get them panting).
> 
> ...



3 year old mutt. I don't have any photos on this computer to upload but I can later. I'll see if I can pull some from FB

Oh and we do have a flirt pole and we do use a speakers mounted to his ceiling lazer. (Downstairs neighbor absolutely hates us. However I'm not fond of his sound system that vibrates my living room all hours of the night. So who cares, you know)


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Now what do you mean by stacked photos?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

umm profile views, it would kinda help judge how much your dog needs to lose... 10lbs seems to be ALOT I'm just really curious


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Tobi said:


> umm profile views, it would kinda help judge how much your dog needs to lose... 10lbs seems to be ALOT I'm just really curious



So like a side view shot.

I'll be honest she was at like 27lbs forever so it was really a shock to me when at that point the vet said she needed to lose weight. I assumed that was her healthy weight. But when she is getting up to 32 and 33lbs yeah she needs to lose a little weight. At her worst she was at 35lbs. I never realized how much weight she had put on until I found some old photos of her.

I'll see what I can find photowise. I'm on another forum as well and we've been discussing this problem. Got a lot of great tips there and here. Just got to come up with a good outline for reaching our goal.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Exactly! 

and even some top down pictures her, for instance, the little guy that i found down the street that we took in, he was 14lbs when we first got him in the house and bathed and such, he's now 18 and it's a MASSIVE change, i can't imagine 10-12 whole lbs on a small dog...


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry its taking so long I'm uploading now


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Here she is:

This is back before the weight. (20-22lbs where the vet wants her. Mind you she was just around a year old)






























This is where she has been most of her life (Between 25 and 27lbs...These were all taken this past January)































This is now (33lbs)
































She is the only dog I got so as far as animals go she is my number one animal priority and I want to make sure she is healthy and happy. Best dog I've ever had. Don't want to lose her prematurely because of something stupid like obesity that can be prevented.

Thanks


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

I used to think I was a good dog owner, starting to doubt that. But I'm going to do whatever it takes to get her where she needs to be.


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

She used to have some muscle but now its just flab


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry those were the best photos I have. I pulled those off FB. She hasn't been the most eager dog for photos lately.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't doubt that you're a good dog owner, I'm sure you're a great dog owner! Dogs nowadays are almost conditioned by what they eat to be fat... It's terrible tbh. You're lucky that you have a vet that is telling you what's up! Most won't and are accustomed to seeing chubby or fat dogs.

She did Chub up a bit! and she's a cutie btw!! 

Maybe make it an absolute goal that every day you two do a nice 2 mile brisk walk? and just feed far less of what she's been receiving? couple that with some fetch, some flirt pole action, and even some tug of war might just help her shed those pounds pretty quickly


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Don't doubt that you're a good dog owner, I'm sure you're a great dog owner! Dogs nowadays are almost conditioned by what they eat to be fat... It's terrible tbh. You're lucky that you have a vet that is telling you what's up! Most won't and are accustomed to seeing chubby or fat dogs.
> 
> She did Chub up a bit! and she's a cutie btw!!
> 
> Maybe make it an absolute goal that every day you two do a nice 2 mile brisk walk? and just feed far less of what she's been receiving? couple that with some fetch, some flirt pole action, and even some tug of war might just help her shed those pounds pretty quickly



Yeah she did and Thanks. I myself realized earlier today that I too could stand to lose a few pounds so We're going to be weight lose buddies. My true goal is to get us both back up to our old 4 miles a day. But in the mean time I'm going to shoot for atleast 2. No sense acting all crazy now you know. I'm going to cut her down to 1/2 -3/4 cups of TOTW. And suppliment with veggies to help make her feel full. I could use a little more green in my diet as well. 

Like I said she is my only dog and I want to do good by her.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I keep Jackson's food and treats low-fat now since his pancreatitis scare over a month ago. Here's some brands I came across that have lower fat foods....

Natural Balance
Castor & Pollux Organix
Wellness CORE Reduced Fat
Innova
California Natural 
Royal Canin (not my fav, but an option)
AvoDerm
Holistic Select 
Blue Wilderness Weight Mgt.

He's now been on the regular Organix (the adult one) which IS grain inclusive but it's not SUPER low fat and still has a moderate amount of protein. I did not want him, since he an active dog, stuck on a senior food or a weight mgt. food when he didn't need to lose weight. I've been really extremely pleased with the Organix light thus far and best of all, he likes the flavor. But over the past month, I've noticed changes in him for the better. Even his body condition looks better to me. Hard to explain. But yeah, thus far, I've been REALLY happy with this food and never would have considered it a few months ago.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Can everyone else see the photo's or am I going blind?


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I keep Jackson's food and treats low-fat now since his pancreatitis scare over a month ago. Here's some brands I came across that have lower fat foods....
> 
> Natural Balance
> Castor & Pollux Organix
> ...



Pancreatitis is a scary thing. Glad to hear he is doing good!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Doing the wellness core reduced fat like I did with my dog who lost 16 lbs is really great! Also I gave the charlie bear 3 calorie treats, and the grainfree wet food in the evening mixed with the dry. Your dog will do good on it I am pretty sure mine did! Also walks, swimming, general playing will be good, but it does take a while to accomplish this. give some rmbs and you should do fine! Even with regualr food just cutting back on the amount will do the dog good. If you want to put some meat in with it thats a bonus. I use to and still put some cooked chicken, fish whatever.


----------



## ajl (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Can everyone else see the photo's or am I going blind?


I can see only one picture.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Can everyone else see the photo's or am I going blind?





ajl said:


> I can see only one picture.


Same here....it looks like they where either removed, or most likely, moved in photobucket.....it happens to me ALL THE TIME when Im trying to maintain Rhett's breeder's website!LOL


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

YEah sorry. I moved them to a new folder in photobucket. So it broke the link I think. It happens to me all the time


----------

